# Barloworld Bianchi....



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Kinda nice....

(courtesy of Cyclingnews.com) http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2008/tech/news/01-04/IMG_5581


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

That's my new frame in white when it gets in. Looking forward to it. Apparently there are three stiffnesses available (apparently...).


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That BB looks massive. That has got to be one heck of a stiff frame. Is that the 2008 928? I haven't looked at their website recently, so I am a little out of the loop. Is it available to the public yet?


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've seen them in our lbs.


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

And here's a full bike:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is the Bianchi web page for the 928 carbon T-cube:

http://www.bianchi.com/en/products2008/Road_Y8B59.aspx

Looks like Bianchi is making a bunch of frames available this year. I truly need to stop looking at this stuff.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I just saw the 2008 T-Cubes... One had Campy Veloce, one Ultegra SL (my size.. oh no..) and one with Dura Ace. Jeez they were nice.. Much nicer quality than the 2005 928 Centaur frameset that I had. The bottom bracket is HUGE!!! The Veloce model was just over $3000, the Dura Ace was just under $5000 if I recall correctly.. I didn't ask what the cost was on the Ultegra SL bike, because I was afraid I may be tempted to buy it and I can't afford it right now...


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Is this the same frame?

BIANCHI 928 Carbon Dura-Ace Compact '08

http://torpedo7.co.nz/products/BIBRCN82D

How does it compare with the 2007?

http://torpedo7.co.nz/products/BIBRCN72D

I've been looking around for a carbon 'race' bike (I'm 190lbs, ride a few 60 and 100 mile races a year ... ), and these seem pretty good value locally.

Thanks.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I see there is a:

T-Cube Carbon
Lugged Carbon
Compack carbon

Anyone point me in the direction of some information about them?

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Just look at the Bianchi website.

http://www.bianchi.it/en/home/home.aspx

of the Bianchi USA website

www.bianchiusa.com

Both sites should give pretty good descriptions of the frame. The 928SL, 928 lugged, and the 928 T-Cube are all racing frames.

The bike/frame that you posted above is a 928 C2C (a/k/a Coast to Coast) and it has a more relaxed geometry and is more suited for casual riding and tooling around town than racing.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks. I downloaded the 2008 brouchure.

I still don't understand why they do a lugged and a moncoque frame. The only logical explanations I can see are:

1) The lugged is their older technology, perhaps made by a different supplier, so they're slowly phasing lugged out.
2) Time make some (all?) lugged carbon frames, so some buyers are looking for a cheaper alternative to a Time?

Thanks.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Lugged allows the builder to make more frame sizes available to the public - whereas each monocoque size needs it's own expensive moulding (at least that's what I remember reading some time ago about monocoque v lugged manufacture - though given carbon frames are so popular now, perhaps it's not as much an issue any longer???). 

As for outdated, not yet I'd say. Look at the frames and their reputations that are lugged: Colnago C50 & Extreme C (you'd expect me to say those of course!); Time, some Looks, etc.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You left off the Extreme Power for the Colnagos, but it is a rather new lugged frame.

If you just look at the Colnago lineup, you will see the difference. The monocoque frames are only offered in sloping versions, and they go every 2cm. The Cristallo is offered in what I believe is 45, 48, 50, 52, 54, and 57, whereas the lugged frames like the C50 are offered in 51 through 65 cm traditional sixes in 1cm increments and 42, 45, 48, 50, 52, 54, 56 and 58 sloping sizes.

Another thing about lugged frames is that an entire tube can be replaced if it is cracked instead of just having Calfee do a repair job on a monocoque frame.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Interesting, I'd not thought about the ability to have more frame sizes.

I am finding it hard to get accurate information on the 2007 lineup, can someone point me in the direction of a pdf brochure for 2007?

The website above has a great deal on the 2007 928 C2C with 105. It is about or slightly less than the cost of a carbon frame on its own, so I could purchase and sell off all the components ... making it a very cheap carbon frame.

I am specifically trying to determine if it is the same frame as the DA 928 C2C used in that year.

Lots of questions .. sorry.


----------



## Mountain Elephant (Feb 25, 2008)

Where can I get hold of this frame? Please, if anyone knows, let me know!


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Mountain Elephant said:


> Where can I get hold of this frame? Please, if anyone knows, let me know!


At your local bianchi dealer.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

There is actually a 51cm in celeste green with Chorus listed on ebay right now. Since it isn't a 53, I don't have to worry about it.


----------

